
Sublime Text Build 3101 - chris-at
https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/dev-build-3101/17027
======
bluedino
Atom is so slow it's a sideshow. It also has the problem of jEdit and Komodo,
not a native app so they greatly reduce battery life on laptops.

Just because Sublime's developer isn't updating it as much as he used to
doesn't mean anything. What more could you want? The community hasn't stopped
with plugin development which is what really counts.

This just reminds me of the consumer software mindset where a new version
needs to come out every year, just for the sake of it. There's nothing wrong
with using 'old' software that just works.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> Atom is so slow it's a sideshow. It also has the problem of jEdit and
> Komodo, not a native app so they greatly reduce battery life on laptops.

Granted I would expected it to be slower using an interpreted language and all
but other than opening large files the only thing noticeably slower to me is
start-up. That's it. The plug-in ecosystem got me to permanently switch to
Atom and it's very fast. I also haven't noticed any battery issues yet as I
still will frequently use my MacBook for sometimes most of a day before
needing to charge.

I'm not sure if you were speaking from experience with Atom or just
approximating but it's surprisingly good. I know I was extremely skeptical to
the point of calling it a dumb idea to write an editor in the way they did but
after they dumped react I don't notice any slowdowns.

~~~
disposition2
Can I ask what you mean with large files? I haven't tried Atom in a while but
I recall it having issues with something as small as 2MB.

Granted, I typically use Sublime in a way that others probably do not...more
for manipulating / viewing data than actual coding. Outside of HTML, JS & CSS,
I tend to use IDEs for development (VS for C#, XCode for ObjC and Jetbrains
for most everything else). Maybe Atom isn't meant for that type of use and it
much more suited for use as something akin to an IDE.

All that being said, I have found nothing that compares to Sublime for simple
data viewing / manipulation (regex)...it seems to have no issues with 100+ MB
files where as I don't even know if Atom could open something that large.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> Can I ask what you mean with large files? I haven't tried Atom in a while
> but I recall it having issues with something as small as 2MB.

Since I only use Atom to write code I would consider anything over, say, 200kb
a large file. Unless it's a log file I never open anything larger than that in
Atom. A few MB usually isn't too bad but once I hit around 5MB it gets to be
just too slow.

I use sublime for browsing log files :)

~~~
thechao
I have to with with C files that have _single macros_ that weigh in at 5+MB.

------
jrochkind1
Why the heck doesn't he stop calling 3 'beta'? Many people are being led by
the naming and web page instructions to install 2, only to find that 3 'beta'
is really the one everyone in the know is using, and that plugins are being
developed for.

~~~
alex_duf
well I'm using the version 2 precisely because the 3rd is marked "beta". So
yeah I would appreciate an official release.

~~~
coldtea
Were you also not using Node because it was called 0.xx?

~~~
jrochkind1
Dude, you go to the SublimeText web page, and it leads you to download ST2.

There's no way to know 'everyone' is really using ST3 beta except if you learn
it from a social network.

Yes, if I go to a website for a product I haven't used before, and there's a
big download link for X.0 version, and a link somewhere else on some other
page for x+1.0.beta, I'm going to download the X.0 even if I _do_ find that
other page.

~~~
coldtea
> _There 's no way to know 'everyone' is really using ST3 beta except if you
> learn it from a social network._

A social network, tons of posts and articles on the subject on blogs and web
outlets, Hacker News (which has covered the editor several times in the past),
plus the official forums.

If it's a tool you use everyday for hours on end (which is what programmers do
with their editor), then you can go out and read a few things about that.
People spend hours reading on their favorite shows, car models, NFL games,
movies etc -- and those are just hobbies, whereas this is a professional tool.

------
bigtunacan
A huge portion of value with any of these text editors come from plugins and
ubiquity. Over the years I have seen text editors come and go as the new "one
true editor", but only Vim and Emacs have had true staying power.

Back when it was hot (some of you are probably too young to remember this) I
used jEdit. It is still around and gets some maintenance updates from time to
time ([http://www.jedit.org/](http://www.jedit.org/)), but the plugin
ecosystem has languished so you better be ready to roll your own.

With Vim and Emacs (Vim for me) I can trust it to go anywhere I want to be. If
I'm ssh-ing into a Redhat 5 production server needing to do an emergency fix
at 3 in the am Vim is there for me.

And when I need syntax support or any plugin under the sun, that is available
as well. Vim is also blazingly fast compared to Atom (the latest fad) which is
sluggish by comparison. Sublime seems to be falling into that sunsetting stage
the same as jEdit

Just my 2 cents.

~~~
ryannevius
I'm not sure I understand what your comment has to do with Sublime...but in
any case, Sublime does have a very active plugin ecosystem:
[https://packagecontrol.io/](https://packagecontrol.io/)

~~~
bigtunacan
I thought my points were fairly clear.

1) Vim and Emacs are already on your production servers so a large number of
people have to use them anyway so that's extra mental overhead.

2) Sublime development is languishing this will eventually lead to a stalled
plugin pipeline and the need to learn a new tool or write your own plugins.

3) Stick with a tool that you can have a level of faith will still be well
supported for the next 20 years.

~~~
oldmanjay
Not all of us are stuck in the cult of the editing paradigm of the 70s despite
the fervent mistaken belief that it is objectively superior.

~~~
pachydermic
How is sublime fundamentally different? Sure, it might be shinier and easier
to get into, but is it a different "paradigm"? No way.

If anything, vim is the most unique editor with the most unique "paradigm"
I've ever really had much experience with. Atom, Sublime and Emacs all seem
pretty much the same in terms of how you interact with them.

Pretty sure saint ignucius will damn you to proprietary software hell for
dissing on the One True Editor (tm).

~~~
wodenokoto
If vim is different from sublime, then sublime must, by definition, be
different from vim.

Parent is saying that vim is a 70's paradigm and people not stuck in the past
enjoy the modern paradigm that sublime follows.

~~~
pachydermic
Emacs is also from the 70s, so that's why what he said doesn't really make
sense.

------
YngwieMalware
Sublime is a great editor. I purchased Sublime many years ago and improved my
ability to work. Now I'm using Atom because I like the way it looks, it does
everything I need it to do, and while it may be slow to open, I leave it open
anyway so it's not really an issue for me (note: Of course I want everything
to be as fast as possible).

That said, I still support Sublime and would still even buy the upgrade to the
new version if it ever comes out.

------
softinio
I think its time to just move to using atom. To me its ahead of Sublime now.

Its clear that Sublime is no longer being developed as a priority like it used
to.

~~~
afandian
I hope someone's already working on the successor to Atom. A piece of software
like text-editor only has a shelf-life of a few short years before you need to
start from scratch and write a new one.

EDIT: Do I really need to say /s ?

~~~
PokeTheCiTy
I disagree. Vim and emacs are still here and powerful

~~~
marklgr
/s grandparent, methinks.

------
ynak
Wow, I didn't know that sublime forum had migrated to discourse platform.
Looks great.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Yeah, it happened maybe a month ago?

~~~
joshschreuder
Is that because of all the forum spam? I went to the forum a month or two ago
looking for an update on where Sublime was at and it was just overrun with
junk posts.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I presume so, at least that would've played a big part in it.

As a moderator of the forum, I try my best to keep on top of it. The old forum
didn't have mail notifications or a decent spam blocker, so it was a lot of
manual work.

------
mrmondo
Great to see, also very happy that development has really sped up this year.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Last year wasn't that quiet when you consider the different features that
arrived such as the new syntax system.

~~~
mrmondo
I have to be honest - I didn't even notice there was a new syntax system?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Yeah, ".sublime-syntax" rather than using the ".tmTheme" files. It offers a
lot more flexibility from what I've seen.

------
manaskarekar
Just going to throw one of my favorite editors out there.

[http://www.jedit.org/](http://www.jedit.org/)

Very customizable, very nice font rendering, healthy plugin ecosystem and tons
of themes, lots of shortcuts and features, GPL v2 license.

I use this at work and home. I love vim, but I haven't mastered it more than I
have jEdit.

I am taking a shot in the dark but I'm guessing the lack of popularity is due
to it being dependent on the jvm. It's a non-issue for me.

------
georgehaake
I installed textmate 2 for S and Gs. I have to say it is elegantly impressive.
Many not all of the bundles many would need. My only gripe I miss it on Linux.
Sublime Text ubiquitous nature is a big attraction in this regard.

------
wodenokoto
Does anyone know what features are missing from the dev builds before an
actual release of version 3?

It seems to me that Sublime lost a lot of community support due to the very
long development time of version 3.

~~~
Cthulhu_
If ST 2 is any indication, it'll be in beta for a while longer, then 4.0 beta
will start (paid upgrade) and 3 will no longer be developed. It's a bit of a
silly way to monetize. I haven't actually gotten a license for 3 because of
that, I'd rather not pay for beta software or for software that I know will
hardly be maintained once out of beta.

~~~
jrochkind1
I'm pretty sure current license keys work for both 2 and 3. Although it's not
doc'd clearly, which does not inspire confidence. But my existing license key
for 2 worked for 3 beta, and the FAQ[1] says "A license is valid for Sublime
Text 3, and includes all point updates, as well as access to prior versions
(e.g., Sublime Text 2). Future major versions, such as Sublime Text 4, will be
a paid upgrade."

But if you already have a license key for 2, there's no risk, download 3 and
see if it accepts your existing license key -- I think it might.

I have no idea why 3 is still called 'beta'.

[1]
[https://www.sublimetext.com/sales_faq](https://www.sublimetext.com/sales_faq)

~~~
hakanderyal
Just tried, at it works for beta, displaying this message:

>>Thanks for trying out Sublime Text 3!

Sublime Text 3 is a paid upgrade from Sublime Text 2, and an upgrade will be
required for use when 3.0 is released.

Until then, please enjoy Sublime Text 3 Beta.

~~~
jrochkind1
I wouldn't worry about 3.0 being released, it doesn't seem like it's going to
happen anytime... ever.

------
elementalest
I really like sublime text, i have considered buying it several times. I go to
the buy page and see the price tag - $70 US! Nope.

Given the very slow and infrequent development and the fact that its just a
text editor (albeit a fancy one), i really can't justify the price.

I would consider buying if it was receiving regular updates (bug fixes, new
features, etc) and had a bit of certainty with its future. But really, if it
was priced around $20, i would have bought it ages ago - and if it hadn't
then, I'd buy it now.

~~~
fuj
Nice excuse for being cheap. Is Sublime unstable or lacking any major feature?
Why the pressure of getting more regular updates if there's not anything
critical missing. On the contrary, it has a lot of features, there's a massive
eco system of plugins for it.

Do you use Sublime for work? If so, you should pay for it. Any other excuse is
just you, being cheap. $70 is nothing for it offers.

~~~
kedean
He's not saying "I would never pay for a text editor, that's ridiculous!",
he's saying $70 is just a little steep for a text editor. What exactly is it
offering that makes it worth $70 vs something more reasonable?

Panic's Coda is priced similarly, but it also offers a lot of web-dev targeted
features that other editors either don't provide or only provide less user-
friendly plugins for

When you strip out plugins made by someone who isn't getting a cut of that
$70, what are the tangible features Sublime has over the glut of free editors
out there?

------
ddingus
Please build for the Pi.

I want to buy another license.

Thanks.

------
nikolay
This broke my Material theme - the project tree is now white.

